# Gear shift knob



## sleevecc (Nov 28, 2013)

Not the greatest picture,, Oak burl with a threaded steel insert.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Blueglass (Nov 29, 2013)

What did you use for the insert? I've been thinking about this myself. Is it something I could get at the Depot or Lowes?


----------



## NCWoodArt (Nov 30, 2013)

Nice job Steven, you are not too far from my old stomping grounds in Portsmouth, VA. 

Les I use the brass inserts that are thread 16mm x 1.5 od & you can get them just about any thread size internal metric or standard. They are sold in kits for about $20 per kit shipped. American classic knobs is one of the companies that make them. I have seen some guys use just a brass round stock internally threaded & od turned round & epoxied in that would would just as well. First few I made were just threaded into the wood & then CA was used to keep the threads strong- I feel better now using the inserts about longevity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

